# Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute



## mrmayo (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Boardies 

Ich wollte demnächst bei uns an der Rur unterhalb eines Wehres mein Glück auf Barben versuchen,einziges Problem:Ich besitze keine Feederrute und werd mir in absehbarer Zeit auch keine kaufen ,da ich erstmal rausfinden möchte ob das Barbenfischen etwas für mich ist |kopfkrat
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand Alternativen zum Feedern präsentieren könnte und auch über Tipps bezüglich Futter und Köder wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Donnerkrähe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Hallo und willkommen im board|wavey:,
meiner meinung nach brauchst du nich direkt ne Feederrute, sondern ne ganz normele rute deiner wahl die du schon hast. als Bissanzeiger stellst du die rute auf und hängst z.B. die Plastikhülle ausm Ü-Ei an nem Wirbel in die schnur. wenn ein Fisch den Köder nimmt, dann steigt das Ü-Ei und du siehst das... is kein Prob. und kostet dich nur 60cent.#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Gute Grundrute/Karpfenrute/Hechtrute tut es auch, als Bissanzeiger nimmst Du einen Swinger oder Einhängebisanzeiger.

Nim eine Freilaufrolle und ab dafür


----------



## Donnerkrähe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Wie Denni gesagt hat, einhänger... das Ü-Ei hängst du zwischen den 2. und 3. Rutenring und auf zug steigt es an.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Direkt unterhalb einer Staustufe willst Du angeln?

DA würde sich die sogenannte "Spürangel" anbieten. Die älteren werden das noch kennen, ist aber irgendwie seit einiger Zeit aus der Mode...
Egal, erfolgreich ist es allemal.

Rute: 3 -4 m lang, ca. 60 Gr. Wurfgewicht.

Gerade soviel Blei nehmen, daß es liegenbleibt in der Strömung und wenn Du mit der Rute das Blei anhebst etwas weiterdriftet.

Einfache Grundmontage wählen, sprich Birnenblei auf die Hauptschnur, Wirbel dran und Vorfach einhängen.

Köder gingen Würmer, Madenbündel etc. am besten aber Käsewürfel, so 1,5 - 2 cm Kantenlänge.
Mit diesen Würfeln wird auch angefüttert, den Käse mit Haken läßt Du dann mit den Anfütterwürfeln abtreiben.

Die Methode hat schon vor 20 jahren funktioniert und geht auch heute noch.


Und wenn nix beißt, hast Du noch Käse zum selber essen übrig


----------



## fireline (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

einfach eine grundangel nehmen,in der strömung brauchst eine mit a bisserl mehr wg (die meine hat ein wg von 150gr),wenn eine barbe beisst,des bekommst dann schon mit,die wollens schon wissen

mfg


----------



## OnTheMove (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

ich find die Idee von Steffen60431 in ordnung! Ich habe früher selbst so mit der Match bzw. Floting rute auf sicht geangelt! MAcht irsinnig viel spaß eine Barbe am leichten Geschirr zu drillen. Auch schon die momente, wenn der Fisch auf den Köder zuschwimmt, ihn testet und dann loszieht! Nur geil!

Ich hab auch früher Wickelpicker an diesen kleinen Flüssen benutz.

Was auch geht, ist einfach eine X-beliebige rute(wenn die Strömung es erlaubt, am 30g Wg dann aber mit guter rolle) am besten mit Freilaufrolle (Oder rolle mit offener bremse). Auswerfen "steil" auf den Rutenständer stellen. Schur auf spannung. Und warten Barbenbisse erkennt mann immer.

Wenn erlaubt, kannst du auch versuchen zu füttern. Barben sind vorallem im Sommer und im Herbst, richtig Proteinsüchtig. D.h. schön viele Maden im Futter.

Ich selber kann dir nur Maden als Köder empfehlen, oder Frischen Forellen Rogen (nicht aus dem Glas), aber das man den Köder griffbereit hat ist eher selten.

Grüße Markus


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

man braucht nicht unbedingt ne feederrute.....eine gescheite grundrute reicht völlig aus....versuch es einfach mal mit käse oder einer käse maden combo auf barbe


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Lohnt es sich im Moment auf Barben.???


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

naja....im rhein zum beispiel lohnt es sich schon da die barben auch im winter im strom stehen und ihren stoffwechsel nicht ganz drastisch herunterfahren.....in kleineren gewässern wird es eher schwierig


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Danke magic.Probiers trotzdem mal am Neckar mit Käse Maden Kombi.


----------



## OnTheMove (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

übertreibe es nur nicht mit dem Fuuter!

Käse Würde ich bei den kalten Temperaturen verwenden, da die aromen sich bei dem Kalten Temperaturen sich eh nicht richtig entfalten, und der Barbe momentan nicht so kräftig wie im sommer den Köder aufsaugt. Professionelle angler, wie z.B. M.Schoegel, von dem ich diesen Tip habe (und auch schon getestet) benutzen im Winter eher kleinere Haken und Köder.


----------



## mrmayo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Vielen dank für die zahlreichen Ratschläge  :m

Dann werd ich mich mal am Wochenende ans Wasser begeben und versuchen meine erste Barbe zu fangen 
Falls ich erfolgeich sein sollte werd ich Berricht erstatten 



magic feeder schrieb:


> naja....im rhein zum beispiel lohnt es sich schon da die barben auch im winter im strom stehen und ihren stoffwechsel nicht ganz drastisch herunterfahren.....in kleineren gewässern wird es eher schwierig


 

Also die Rur ist zwar schon ein relativ kleiner Fluss ,die Strömung ist allerdings Streckenweise doch sehr stark.
ich will mal hoffen das die Barben ihren Stoffwechsel nicht ganz so arg heruntergefahren haben :q


----------



## fritte (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Wo willst du denn auf die Barben gehen? Die Ruhr ist ja auch recht lang.
Am besten gehts meist in den Buhnen bzw. aus den Buhnen in die Hauptströmung.
Aber anders rum gesagt, du kannst mit einer Feeder-rute nicht nur auf barben gehen, sondern auf so gut wie alles.
Das schöne ist, du bekommst sofort jeden Biss mit und es macht wirklich spaß nen Fisch an der Rute zu spüren.
Also ich persönlich finde das man so ab april in der Ruhr wieder auf die Barben gehen kann, denn jetzt sind sie doch noch relativ träge.


----------



## mrmayo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*



fritte schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn auf die Barben gehen? Die Ruhr ist ja auch recht lang.
> .


 
Ich wollte in der Rur ohne "h" angeln 

ist ein kleiner Fluss zwichen Holland und der Eifel ,welcher laut hörensagen einen ziemlich guten Barbenbestand hat.
Buhen gibts leider nicht ,dafür ist der Fluss doch etwas zu schmal :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Ich wollte in der Rur ohne "h" angeln
> 
> ist ein kleiner Fluss zwichen Holland und der Eifel ,welcher laut hörensagen einen ziemlich guten Barbenbestand hat.
> Buhen gibts leider nicht ,dafür ist der Fluss doch etwas zu schmal :q



Aber dafür gibts genügend Wehrschüsse, Gumpen und Kolke in denen die Barbe zu finden sein dürfte und da bist Du wie gesagt mit der "Guten Alten Spürangel" hervorragend bedient #h

Viel Spaß bei der Pirsch, kenne das noch aus meiner "Fluß-Und-Bach-Angelzeit", macht einen RIESENSPAß #h


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen im board|wavey:,
> meiner meinung nach brauchst du nich direkt ne Feederrute, sondern ne ganz normele rute deiner wahl die du schon hast. als Bissanzeiger stellst du die rute auf und hängst z.B. die Plastikhülle ausm Ü-Ei an nem Wirbel in die schnur. wenn ein Fisch den Köder nimmt, dann steigt das Ü-Ei und du siehst das... is kein Prob. _*und kostet dich nur 60cent.*_#6




Wäre ich jetzt übelst Penibel,würde ich noch dazu sagen das er noch das Geld für Die MAden,den Käse,das Futter,eventuel die neuen Haken,ect....mitberechnen müsste .
Aber so Penibel bin ich nicht.
Aber zum Swinger ..du kannst auch en Alten Korken nehmen und das en Draht dran machen ..ist genau das gleiche.Nur dadzu wenn ne ordentliche Barbe beist wirst du den biss schon mitbekommen.Wenn nicht ist deine Rute bei nicht ausreichender Befestigung schneller im Wasser als du schauen kannst.Den Barben sind sehr Kampfstark|bigeyes#6


----------



## mrmayo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> .Den Barben sind sehr Kampfstark|bigeyes#6


 

Sind die "Biester" wirklich so kräftig? |bigeyes


----------



## OnTheMove (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Kurz: Ja!

edit:
deshalb mag ich sie auch so gern!


----------



## magic feeder (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Sind die "Biester" wirklich so kräftig? |bigeyes


 

barben stehen den ganzen tag im strom.....die haben power ohne ende...mein erster fisch war eine barbe,da hab ich erst mal ordentlich gestaunt....


----------



## mrmayo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Also ich hab es an der Rur unterhalb des Wehres versucht ,und es war ein Desaster |supergri
Selbst ein 130 Gramm Blei wurde fortgespült als ob es Watte wäre...
Meint ihr oberhalb des Wehres ist es Lohnenswert den Barben nachzustellen? Dort ist die Strömung nicht allzu stark und der Fluss  wesentlich einfacher zu beangeln.


----------



## stippi18 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

hi ich habe das problem auch mall gehabt wo ich noch keine feederrute hatte ich hab einfach eine numale grund rute genommen und einen futterkorb in den wirbel gehängt  und ein relativ gute futter mischung genomen 3 - 4 maden an den hacken geknalt und in die strömung gehauen ergebnis war gut ich hoffe dir gehollfen zu haben gruss stippi18


----------



## mrmayo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Hast du oberhalb des Wehres geangelt?


----------



## torino (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Hallo
Ich habe auch keine Feederrute und da wollte ich fragen ob man als Bissanzeiger auch ne Aalglocke nehmen kann ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Wobei?

Auf Aal oder Barben?|kopfkrat

Dann sollte die Montage so sein dass sich die Fische selbst haken.

Oder Freilaufrolle und die Bimmel in die Schnur hängen zw. Rolle und Leitring. Dann geht es auch wenn die Schnur läuft.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## torino (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Aber die Strömung ist so stark das wenn man ein Bissanzeiger in die Schnur hängt das er durch die Strömung nach oben gezogen wird .


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Dann hängste eben ein Überraschungsei rein welches du nach Bedarf mit Wasser oder Sand füllst.

Nachts kann auch ein Knicki rein. Dann leuchtet das Ei.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Manchmal ist es mir ein unerklärliches Rätsel, wie wir in vergangenen Zeiten Fische fangen konnten, als es noch nicht mindestens zwei Spezialruten pro Fischart gab!#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es mir ein unerklärliches Rätsel, wie wir in vergangenen Zeiten Fische fangen konnten, als es noch nicht mindestens zwei Spezialruten pro Fischart gab!#c




#6

Aber es funktionierte.:vik:



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## andy72 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

komisch das hier noch keiner die spezialmethode schlechthin erwähnt hat, du nimmst dir ne grundrute, am besten wg ca 80 gramm und ein kugelblei mit langem vorfach und käse dran und wirfst mitten in die strömung, lässt das blei rollen bis du merkst das du in einer mulde bist dort lässt du den köder liegen weil dort ist die strömung schwächer und die grossen barben stehn da!!  immer gut auf die ruten achten ab 6 pfund nimmt ne barbe jede rute mit !!! am besten mit highpod oder dreibein angeln und ne mulde ins ufer machen wo du nen stein drauflegst damit die rute ein kontergewicht hat ! wenn einer meine methoden anzweifelt kann er gerne mal in mein profil die barbenfotos gucken und die sind eher durchschnittlich weil die grossen lass ich immer schwimmen !


----------



## lsski (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Ja Andy so wird´s gemacht 
Barbeb werden beim Spürangeln eingesammelt!!!
Käse vorschneiden und im Sommer !! kühl lagern!!
2 kurzschenkliger Haken langes Vorfach Rollblei und ab sssssssssssssssssssss100msssssssssss übern *Kies!! *( Da wo die Barben wohnen)
bleibt es liegen ? liegen lassen! 10 minuten einholen Käse ok wieder rein und weiter Strom ab wandern...... bleibt es liegen.....immer das gleiche.........*bis zum Biss!!!*

und Je größer das Käsestück, je größer ist auch die Barbe so kann mann die Kleinen Nuckeler bis 2 kg gut aussortieren. 
WG von 200g geht auch auf Großbarbe Wichtig ist nur eine weiche Spitze.
Je Länger die Rute desto besser läst sich das Blei führen.

:mMein Vadder hat einen Seepicker 360m mit 60-300g WG mit zwei Spitzen so eine uralte Glasfaserrute........die ist Top auf Barbe.

PS jetzt im Winter liegen die Barben in den Löchern der  Immenkurven.

LG Jeff


----------



## David23 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*



lsski schrieb:


> Ja Andy so wird´s gemacht
> Barbeb werden beim Spürangeln eingesammelt!!!
> Käse vorschneiden und im Sommer !! kühl lagern!!
> 2 kurzschenkliger Haken langes Vorfach Rollblei und ab sssssssssssssssssssss100msssssssssss übern *Kies!! *( Da wo die Barben wohnen)
> ...


 
Als in so einem Fluß ist Touch Ledgering einfach unschlagbar, dann stimme ich allen Rollblei- und Spüranglern zu....


----------



## King Wetzel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

hallo leute
ich hab ne karpfenrute mit 2,5 lbs und wollte es damit während der raubfisch schonzeit mal auf barben versuchen ist das (wurfgewicht) ausreichend oder muss ich ne stärkere rute nehmen 
PS. ich wollte im rhein bei köln angeln hat da schon jemand erfahrung????
MFG Henry


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Also die Rute reicht vollkommen.

Die genannte Strecke kenne ich nicht aber da meldet sich bestimmt noch jemand.



#h#h


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barbenangeln ohne Feederrute*

Das kannst du ohne Probleme machen. An der Strömungskante bleiben auch Bleie liegten, die du mit 2.50 lbs. sicher geworfen bekommst. Und wenn es doch mal zwickt, dann einfach etwas gegen die Strömung geworfen. Beim upstreamfischen kommt man mit wesentlich geringeren Gewichten aus. Nur bei der Bisserkennung und dem Anhieb muss man auf dem Quai Vive sein!


----------

